# The current price of sugar.



## Texas Bee

Sam's Club.. $19.89 for 50 lbs.


----------



## Birdman

Just picked up 50 lb in 5lb bags at Aldis 1.89 a bag 18.90 total.
Pat


----------



## idav5d

our local Kroger just had a 99 cent sale for four pound bags. My son and I filled the car.


----------



## Klaus

$12.49 for 25 pounds a Costco (Discounter like Sam's club) in Washington State.


----------



## Batman

idav5d said:


> our local Kroger just had a 99 cent sale for four pound bags. My son and I filled the car.


Ditto on that, cept here its still Kroger brand, but the store is called Food Co. Picked up a few bags. Just curious, but did yours kinda look dirty? Mine had a brown tint to it even though it wasn't brown sugar...made the water look like I scooped it outta the sewer too.:scratch:


----------



## Zane

Sams club $21.30 50lbs
Walmart $12.97 25lbs

In Kansas City


----------



## TwT

buying large bulk bags seems like they would be cheaper but most times they are up to .12 cents a pound more. dont know why but small bags are cheaper per pound here. next time at sams check the sticker and it shows price per pound.


----------



## mgmoore7

This obviously varies based on your area. For me, SAMS 50lb bags are the cheapest. Maybe a sale could be found, but I don't have time to chase down sales on sugar.


----------



## Radical Bee

$1.85/4lb @ The Dollar Store in eastern Arkansas = 0.46/lb


----------



## cdanderson

I agree... around here... I pay more per pound for 50 pound bags at Sams than I do for 5 or 10 at Walmart. Anyone know anything about buying sugar by the pallet. ?


----------



## BEES4U

Smart & Final located in Camarillo, Calif.
C & H is listed at $12.97/25Lbs = 0.5188/Lb. (Not on sale.)
Fuel prices have risen again.
Graduation, weddings, summer vacations, Fathers Day, the canning season, and local income may be used to push up the price of sugar.

Thank you for all of the replies and please keep posting.
Ernie


----------



## btedeski

The last couple of times I purchased sugar I bought it in 5lbs bags from Aldi


$1.99 / 5lbs = $.398/lbs
$2.25 / 5lbs = $.45/lbs


----------



## Truchaos

I'm curious. I hear you guys talking about buying large quantities of sugar, how do you make your syrup on those big batches?

I used a propane fired turkey fryer setup and make 5 gallon (25 pounds of sugar) batches.


----------



## pilothawk

In E. TN, yesterday I bought 4# bags for $1.89 store brand. The 25# bag was 5 or 6 cents more per pound.

4# bags make it easy. 2 4# bags per gallon of water for 1:1.


----------



## bee_wrangler

anyone get a better price from aldi's by buying a pallet at a time. I'm almost to that point but the most i have bought lately was 400# in 5# bags. Most of the time they are extremely busy and i dont think they would have the time to work out a deal on price per pallet.

The last time I bought sugar I had on my moonshiners tshirt. It says something like " 100lbs of sugar defrauds the goverment $100 in alcohol taxes. The cashier had a smirk when he read my shirt and noticed what i had , only sugar.

Dan


----------



## BEES4U

6/21/09
I bought four 25 pound Smart & Final brand, beet sugar, for $47.00 and some change.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

I'm curious. I hear you guys talking about buying large quantities of sugar, 
No need to heat a 1:1 sugar syrup.
I fill a 5 gallon plastic bucket abouy half full, open one end of the sugar bag, pour it into the bucket slowly, top off the bucket at the 5 gallon mark, mix it by pouring into buckets 7-8 times,pour the syrup into a 5 gallon gas jug, cap it and go feed.
However, on a large batch I use my DADANT SYRUP pump and a 100 gallon poly tank. I fill to my water mark , start the pump for circulation, pour in the sugar, mix for about 20 minutes or until I can not feel the sugar grains, and pump the syrup into MOTHER LODE feeders or pails.
The pump is connected to the tank with cam locks and I have cam locks for the delivery hose. I can make a delivery hose longer or shorter depending on my needs by using the cam locks.
The poly cam locks work fine and they do not leak!
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## jjgbee

When NAFTA started, sugar was only going to be protected in the US for 15 years. 15 years has come an gone. The world price of sugar is about .05 cents a pound. The Govt. is helping us again. Is sugar also protected in Canada?


----------



## CentralPAguy

Today, I purchased a 50 pound bag of sugar for $19.99 at Costco in the Harrisburg, PA area.


----------



## Ben Brewcat

$.48 a pound (50 pounders) at Costco in Colorado


----------



## doc25

About $11.00 for 10 kg (about 22 pounds). On sale this week at Coop $6 something for the 10 kg bag with the coupon and $7.?? without coupon. This is Saskatchewan Canada.


----------



## Chick

Sugar come sin 4# bags around here, not 5#.


----------



## BEES4U

Sugar price update:
7/11/09
I bought 100 pounds of C & H Pure Cane sugar at Smart and Final.
It was $12.49/25 pound sack. $12.49/25 = 0.4996/pound

Smart and Final's store brand was $11.99/25 pound sack. --o.4796

Albertson's was on sale at $12.00/25 pounds sack.
$12.00/25 = 0.48 per pound
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## TwT

2 weeks ago I bought 200# (50 four pound bags cane sugar) for $1.32 a bag =.33 cents a pound at a local store called Bell's.  yup it was on sale


----------



## TBHKeeper

Hi

Sugar here (Northern Indiana) today was $1.99 for 5 lbs... (at 'Martins grocery') which is the better general 'sale price' we can hope for. Martins is similar to Kroger for those not familiar with that chain. They also seem to slap 50 lb bags a bit in some places here too... so its better to get the ones that don't give wife a hernia bringing them home.

Aldi's is about the same price here too.

Don

4 TBHives
2 Langstroths
1 Nuc


----------



## Trapper

Walmart 5lb. for 1.50


----------



## Chick

Walmart and the rest of the grocery stores here, only have 4 pound bags. Are you guys sure you are buying a 5 pound bag?


----------



## Chick

Why did you buy the C&H over the store brand, if the store brand was cheaper?


----------



## BEES4U

only have 4 pound bags
I noticed the 4 pounders about a year ago.
i think they are taking advantage of some people do not know the difference.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

Why did you buy the C&H over the store brand
The sugar in sugar beets has to be highly refined to make a quality sugar.
Pure cane sugar is a superior product.
I started a somewhat long thread dicussion about sugar about two years ago.
The C and H didn't cost that much more than the store brand.
Ernie


----------



## Chick

This is not a new thing. When the price of sugar went up, back in the late '70's - early '80's, the producers started putting in 4# bags. That way, the price per bag stayed the same, but the amount of sugar was less. They did the same thing with coffee. If you will notice, coffee doesn't come in 1, 2 or 3 lb cans anymore. A 1# can is now 13 oz and a 3# can is actually 2lb 7oz. They are not the only ones either. Feed companies are doingthe same thing. You are now seeing corn and dogfood showing up in 40lb bags, instead of 50lb bags. I'm sure there are other examples.


----------



## Chick

So, you are saying that the C&H was cane sugar and the store brand was sugar from Beets?


----------



## Chick

Just interested to know if there is a significant difference or reason that I need to know about. To me, sugar is sugar, and whatever is the cheapest, gets used. Of course, all the sugar that I have seen, is marked Pure Cane Sugar.


----------



## BEES4U

yep!
So, you are saying that the C&H was cane sugar and the store brand was sugar from Beets? 

Ernie


----------



## Chick

Cane sugar here is 44.8 cents a pound, with the normal price. Sugar is cheaper per pound, in the 4# bags than in the larger bags. It is all Pure Cane Sugar.


----------



## Buz Green

Fifty cents a pound at the local Safeway when it's on sale (and it's always on sale). Mostly the 5# bags are 2/$5 and the 10# bags are $6.19. Sometimes the 10# bags are $5 and the 5# bags are $2.99 ea.
Denver CO area.


----------



## Chick

At 2.99 a bag, thats 59.8 cents per lb, and at 2.50 a bag, that's 50 cents a bag. Thats for 5 lb bags, all bags are 4 pound bags here.


----------



## BEES4U

July 15, 2009
Smart and Final $12.49/25 pound bag of C & H.
Albertsons: on sale at $12.99 with a savings of $3.50
Ernie


----------



## swabby

Associated Grocers is a deep south chain. They had 10# for $3.79. Bought 120#


----------



## BEES4U

07 August 09

The prices at Smart and Final remain unchanged.
Ernie


----------



## Ishi

Costco Redding Ca 8/6/2009 50# C & H 20.37 You have to ask for it.


----------



## pahvantpiper

Yesterday in the Spanish Fork, Ut Maceys. Bought a pallet of 50#bags of sugar $18.99 per bag.


----------



## slickbrightspear

do the store brands say pure sugar, or just sugar? Do they have more filler making them cheaper?


----------



## rainesridgefarm

SUGAR #11 (WORLD) (USd/lb.) 20.810 cents

Two months ago sugar on the commodities market was at 12.7 cents/lb

This will hit the stores soon so stock up.


----------



## BEES4U

Two months ago sugar on the commodities market was at 12.7 cents/lb

This will hit the stores soon so stock up. 
Sounds like good information!
:scratch:
The store manager at ALBERTSONS once told me that they did not make much on sugar.
Many years ago I heard at a California Bee Convention that the price of sugar and the price of honey was separated.
Regards,
Ernie


----------



## timgoodin

I bought a 50# bag this weekend at Sams in Paducah, KY it was $23.00 or $ .46 / lb.

I'm going to look around at Aldi and the like to see if it's any cheaper.

Tim


----------



## EastSideBuzz

Costco Wholesale Washington 

C&H Powered Sugar 50 Lb 26.39 (.528pp)

C&H Granulated Sugar 25 Lb 12.25 (.49pp)


----------



## Grant

I generally buy my sugar from SAM'S CLUB, 50# bags for $22.79 (that around 46 cents a pound). I haven't seen a price increase for some time. I'll buy a dozen bags at a time.

There have been times I've bought the 4-lb bags on sale for $.99 at our local grocery. Often there is a limit of how many I can buy, but if not, and I fill the cart, then I have to deal with the cute high school girl who giggles, "Making a lot of Kool-aid?"

I just smile back and say, "Yeah. Vacation Bible School." Then murmer, "You wouldn't understand." She usually takes my word for how many bags are in the cart rather than bother with taking all of them out and scanning each one individually. I frequently find check out clerks who need to repeatedly scan the one bag 100 times rather than find the "quantity" key on the computer after scanning one bag.

The other downside to filling a shopping cart in a very public store are those people who say, "Buying all that sugar to make honey?"

That's not the rumor I need spread around town by ignorant people who think my honey is nothing more than converted sugar syrup. I usually do this sugar shopping late at night when all the nosy people are home watching the news. It's a 24-hour store, thankfully.

As for mixing, I bought one of those barrel heaters that wraps around the bottom of a 55-gallon corn syrup drum. I've done the turkey boiler and got tired of refilling the propane tank. I've done the large pot on a wood fire, but finally broke down and bought the electric heater. This heater was purchased at Grainger for around $300 with shipping. I bought the largest wattage for the most efficient heating. There are cheaper models. 

http://www.grainger.com/Grainger/items/5LY37

(or search www.grainger.com for cheaper, lower powered models)

I pour five, five-gallon buckets of water (25 gallons total) then plug the heater in and let it warm up for four to five hours (with the lid on the drum to prevent evaporation).

When I return, I'll pour my sugar into a five-gallon bucket (my "measuring cup") and add ten of them to the hot water. I got a paint mixer-stir gizmo for my electric drill (for five-gallon buckets of paint) and give it a good stir for about ten minutes. Then I put the lid back on the drum and generally let the heater work for another two hours. I unplug it and let the syrup cool, again with the lid on. I may add some megabee protein supplement to this mix depending on the time of year and stir it in at this point.

Yes, there is some degree of undissolved sugar that settles, but it's not much.

I went to my farm supply store and bought a drum pump. It fits on the 2" bung hole and I can pump the syrup into jars or buckets.

Yeah, it costs more, but I find with the success of my bee operation, I have more money than time and I need to manage my time more closely and more efficiently.

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## loggermike

Costco Redding.Bought a pallet last week :thats 50 50lbs bags @ $ 20.49 each (around .41 per lbs). They are raising the price $1.30 per bag this week.


----------



## Chick

So you get 25 gallons of water and 50 gallons of sugar, in a 55 gallon drum? ?????????


----------



## Lil Grain of Rice

Not if you add them too quickly!


----------



## G3farms

http://www.slate.com/id/2225289/?yahoo=y

what do you make of this??

G3


----------



## BEES4U

I got this today:
http://home.ezezine.com/1636/1636-2009.08.17.15.29.archive.html
CATCH THE BUZZ - SUGAR AT 28 YEAR HIGH PRICE
Ernie


----------



## G3farms

I like how it said at the last that the candy and icecream makers will be the ones hurting, haha I guess thay are not going to raise their prices eh! WE all know who pays for it in the end.

Glad I got a little something for my sweet tooth!!

G3


----------



## Truchaos

Whenever I go to Sams or Costco, all they have is 25 lb bags. $.49 per pound this week.


----------



## Grant

Chick said:


> So you get 25 gallons of water and 50 gallons of sugar, in a 55 gallon drum? ?????????


Yes. The sugar is added one bucket at a time and I give it a cursory stir between buckets. I set this measurement to fill a drum to make the maximum amount.

In rough numbers, 25 gallons (at 8 lbs per gallon) comes in at 200 pounds. Ten buckets of dry sugar weighs (at 40 lbs. each) 400 pounds. 600 total pounds of water and dissolved sugar comes out to 50 gallons (at 12 lbs per gallon of syrup).

Grant
Jackson, MO


----------



## EastSideBuzz

I have found my rock bottom price. FredMeyer has 25 lb bag of there private label sugar for 12.79-1.28 (10%)= .46lb. My son gets an employee discount of 10%. I dont think I can beat this. It saves me a whole .03lb from costco.


----------



## scdw43

50 lb bag at Sams 21.40 this weekend,0.43 per lb. Most of the time they have 100-200 bags, Sat I got the last 10 they had out.


----------



## Chick

Yeah, same price at the Sam's in Beaumont, TX


----------



## BEES4U

August 25, 2009
I made a trip to Los Angeles to fill my new poly 100 gallon syrup tank.

I bought 1,290 pounds of Type 55 HFCS at Los Angeles Honey Company and paid $0.31/Lb. (The tank was filled to the neck of the opening so it's a little over 100 gallons.)

Regards,
Ernie


----------



## Truchaos

This week I found 50# bags at the Costco in Hanover Maryland. They were priced at $19.99 a bag or 40 cents a pound.


----------



## PCM

BEES4U said:


> only have 4 pound bags
> I noticed the 4 pounders about a year ago.
> i think they are taking advantage of some people do not know the difference.
> Ernie


t:
Ever notice the 1 lb. coffee can that is 1/3 empty and has 11.50 oz. in it !

Or the 1 lb. size bacon package that has 12 oz. of bacon ?

Won't mention the reduction in size of the Cambell Soup cans, like most all other can goods. Most caned vegetables were in 16 oz. cans { If I remember they were called #1 cans } a lot of them now are 15 oz.in size.

They have even reduced the ounces of potato chips in those big air filled bags.

PCM


----------



## beemandan

PCM said:


> Ever notice the 1 lb. coffee can that is 1/3 empty and has 11.50 oz. in it !


I noticed that what used to be a half gallon of ice cream is now 1.5 quarts. Pretty stinkin' sneaky.

If you need sugar for a good price call Fred Rossman at Rossman Apiaries. If you're near Moultrie, Ga or attending any of the meetings that he goes to, it will be worth the call.


----------



## oldenglish

We have almost as many dogs as we do bees. Dog food used to be in 50lb bags, some brands are down to 34.4 lbs now.

I have heard that the local cash n carry has the best sugar prices, I am going to check them out soon.


----------



## Joseph Clemens

I was finally running out of the sugar I bought last year (Walmart - $1.50/5 lb bags of cane sugar) and the best price I could find, presently, was at COSTCO for $23.00/50 lb bags of C&H granulated sugar. Hopefully the two-50 lb bags I purchased will provide stimulative feed for my Nucs and cell-builders until we get some more rain, or the price of sugar goes down even more.


----------



## EastSideBuzz

oldenglish said:


> We have almost as many dogs as we do bees. Dog food used to be in 50lb bags, some brands are down to 34.4 lbs now.
> 
> I have heard that the local cash n carry has the best sugar prices, I am going to check them out soon.


Doesn't a 50 lb bag need to weigh what it says on the side of the bag. Does it indeed say 34.4?


----------



## oldenglish

EastSideBuzz said:


> Doesn't a 50 lb bag need to weigh what it says on the side of the bag. Does it indeed say 34.4?



When we first started buying large bags they were 50lb, then they slowly went down to 40lb, some brands are at 34.4. You can still get 50lb bags in some of the cheaper foods and occasionally you will get a "special" offer of 20% free. Bottom line is they find it easier to sell if they reduce the amount you get rather than increase the price. I am sure at some point they will come out with a "New" larger bag for more $$$


----------



## Joseph Clemens

My wife just informed me that our local Fry's grocery store is selling sugar in four-pound bags for $1.69 each, limit  ten. So off I go to get ten, four-pound bags for $16.90, woo-hoo!


----------



## Hambone

Local Walmarts are selling 4lbs for $1.50 right now.


----------



## The Honey Householder

I just got a quote for $.27 a lbs for FHCS and sugar blend. Just ordered 10 ton for right now.


----------



## Mathispollenators

I bought 2 pallets of sugar about 2 months ago from Rossman's. Fifty pound bags for $15.00 each while Dadant's wanted $17.00 per bag. Also as a fine grained sugar that mixes easier than the normal coarse grain stuff.


----------



## pom51

My local Wal mart had 25 lb sugar for 11.88 which is about 2.00 cheaper than Sam


----------



## pcelar

pom51 said:


> My local Wal mart had 25 lb sugar for 11.88 which is about 2.00 cheaper than Sam


Our Walmart sells 5# bag pure cane sugar for $1.75. I think I should buy a bunch of bags.


----------



## BEES4U

Friday, November 20, 2009
Los Angeles Honey Co.

HFCS Type 55
0.31/1,100 Lbs
Ernie


----------



## Bens-Bees

pom51 said:


> My local Wal mart had 25 lb sugar for 11.88 which is about 2.00 cheaper than Sam


My local Wal Mart charges more for the 25 lb. bag of sugar than they do for 5 of the 5 lb. bags... go figure.


----------



## USCBeeMan

Kroger: 1.90 for 4#
Wal-Mart: 1.90 for 5#


----------



## USCBeeMan

pcelar said:


> Our Walmart sells 5# bag pure cane sugar for $1.75. I think I should buy a bunch of bags.


1.90 for 5# of sugar in Mufreesboro, TN and 1.75 for 5# in NY. Why the difference???


----------



## Grizbee

I just paid $1.49 for 4lb bags,no limit, I just go to the back room and fill the cart,maybe its cause they grow a lot of sugar beets in Michigan...$.37/lb


----------



## Jeffrey Todd

As far as Walmart, I have never seen 5 pound bags; everything is in 4 pound bags these days; check to make sure yours are actually 5 lbs.
Also, they just went up in price from $1.50 to $1.82 per 4 lb. bag.


----------



## Bens-Bees

I checked the ones I bought and they were in fact #5 bags. $2.19 ea. out here.


----------



## coopermaple

Sugar in 5 lb bags here now $1.88.


----------



## fat/beeman

well it looks like I'll be feeding lot of honey back this yr 40=5 gal pails wont last long


----------



## Countryboy

At WalMart the other day a 10 pound bag of sugar was $4.44 and a 25 pound bag was $13 and change.


----------



## bigbearomaha

Sams Club here was 15.75 for a 25 lb bag.

Big Bear


----------



## Skinner Apiaries

Bigbear, when did you buy? Sam's was closer to 20 here. (I can go into my invoices and give you a specific number if you want it). Maybe because we're further from the beet fields!


----------



## CentralPAguy

I shop at Costco -- The price per 50 pound bag was 24.99 -- a $5 increase since summer. Curious to see if it goes down once Christmas is over and the demand for sugar drops.


----------



## cdowdy

I have bought it at Wall Marts for $1.99 for five # bags several times in the last two months.



BEES4U said:


> $7.40/10 Lb bag of C & H at Albertsons in Camarillo, Calif.
> It's time to compare prices at Smart and Final.
> I need to call SWEETNER PRODUCTS in Los Angeles and get a quote on their Bev Sweet.
> Can some of you post the price of sugar in your locality?
> Ernie


----------



## cdowdy

I don't know how my last post got so messed up but here it is again. I have been buying it at Wal-Marts over the last 2 months for $1.99 for 5 lb Bags cdowdy



Radical Bee said:


> $1.85/4lb @ The Dollar Store in eastern Arkansas = 0.46/lb


----------



## Trevor Mansell

I just paid .20 lb for 42000lb of sugar delivered.


----------



## TwT

Walmart in Thomson Ga is selling 10# bags for $2.99, I just bought 20 bags and going back today for more :thumbsup: , there are 5 walmart's within 40 miles of me and this is the only one with this sale. think about it that's .30 cents a pound.


----------



## StevenG

hmmm normal price for Walmart brand 5# bags of cane sugar here is $2.44 a 5# bag. go figure.


----------



## Bodhi

Wegman's has 5# bags on sale for $1.99. ( that's 39.8¢/lb.) 

I saw this thread last night and knew this was a good price, so I decided to stock up today.

I was checking out with 16 bags in my cart when I questioned why I only got 80¢ off. Cashier called her boss over. "two bag limit, sir".
The front-end manager gave me the sale price on all of them, though.


----------



## BEES4U

I paid $0.31/Lb for HFCS Type 55 at Los Angeles Honey Co

(100 gallons)
Ernie


----------



## soupcan

COSTCO
.416 a pound in 50# bags.
I think that the price has come down a couple of cents since early summer.


----------



## CentralPAguy

CostCo 

50 pounds for $25.49 -- .5098 per pound


----------



## WCMN

Local Walmart 10# for $3.97 
It has been the same price for over a year. It has not went on sale since they set this price.:waiting:

Randy


----------



## Merlyn Votaw

If the price of sugar goes up much more it will be to expensive to justify the cost. My querstion is when do I switch from 2to 1 ratio to 1to1.I am in NE Ok.


----------



## Countryboy

A couple days ago Aldi's had sugar for $2.08 for a 5 pound bag.


----------



## StevenG

Here Aldi's sugar is beet sugar, not cane. And from what I understand, sugar beets are now gmo... so personally I steer clear of beet sugar.


----------



## DigitalBishop

StevenG said:


> Here Aldi's sugar is beet sugar, not cane. And from what I understand, sugar beets are now gmo... so personally I steer clear of beet sugar.


Beet sugar shouldn't be fed to bees. It makes them sick. Gives them the runs.


----------



## Brooklyn

Just thank Uncle Sam they regulate how much sugar is allowed into the USA.

That is one reason the american people are so over weight eating all corn syrup, The stuff is bad for you.


----------



## Countryboy

_Beet sugar shouldn't be fed to bees. It makes them sick. Gives them the runs. _

I've never seen any evidence to support that, and there is evidence contrary to that.

The runs (dysentary) is caused by nosema or by undigestible stuff in the sugar the bees eat. Beet sugar has been processed to the point there are virtually no undigestible materials in it. It is almost pure sugar, so feeding beet sugar is one of the best things you can feed confined bees in winter to avoid dysentary.


----------



## BEES4U

Just thank Uncle Sam they regulate how much sugar is allowed into the USA.

Here's some information on cane sugar.

Weather has a strong influence on sugar too!
Too much rain in Brazil = lower sugar % and poor harvesting conditions.
The drought in India has shortened their production.
I have been feeding HFCS Type 55 because I can pump it into the feeders.

Ernie


----------



## BEES4U

That is one reason the american people are so over weight eating all corn syrup,

Eating habits start as an infant basically controlled by the parrants.
Every grocery store has a produce isle and low sugar foods.
Ernie


----------



## soupcan

Went to Costco yesterday & what a surprise.
Sugar went up to .49 in 25's.
And went to .52 in 50's.
Just when we needed another grab another ton.
Never fails!


----------



## ACBEES

I heard a few weeks ago China was going to dump 200,000 tons of white sugar on the market. Guess it either hasn't happened yet or there has been no affect.


----------



## brac

I know that Fatbeeman, in Georgia buys his sugar by the 55gal. drum. Anybody else buy it that way?


----------



## The Honey Householder

Trevor Mansell said:


> I just paid .20 lb for 42000lb of sugar delivered.


I'm looking for a sugar broker. This is the kinda price I'm looking for.


----------



## Scrapfe

Three weeks ago sugar was 34.75 cents per pound. Today sugar is 44.75 cents per pound in 4 pound bags at the same non-chain store, (37.5 cents per pound if I purchase 100 pounds or more). Christmas of 2008, I purchased sugar at Wall Mart for .25 cents per pound (one 4 pound bag @ a dollar per bag, one bag or a 1000.) This fall Sam Walton’s price was 41.2 cents per pound in 5 & 10 pound bags, now it is 58.8 cents per pound in 5s & 10s or 58.72 cents per pound in 25 pound bags. Just you wait until the US government regulates the sale of HFCS to “help” America become more healthy, white refined sugar at retail will rise to $5.00 per pound and honey will drop to a quarter, just the opposite of what it was a year ago.


----------



## brac

Scrapfe, I would like to pre-order all your honey at a quater, or we could just do a swap there are 20 quarters in a $5.00 bill, so I will trade you sugar for honey at 20:1


----------



## wfuavenger

I just picked up a 25# bag of dixie crystals from costco for $13.19 = $0.53/#

They have 50# for $23.00 = $0.46 /# I am rounding up to the nearest dollar


----------



## pintado

I just picked up a bunch of 4lb bags for $1.50 each in Springfield, MO. 37.5 cents per pound.


----------



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper

I caught 6 -50 pound bags at a restuarant that was closing 13.50 per bag. I can usually find a good deal through U.S. Food Service or Sysco. Talk to your local cafe and get them to buy it for you when it goes on sale. Sales price for me is usually around 17.00 per 50 pounds.


----------



## jesuslives31548

Will Sysco allow someone to buy dirrectly from there warehouse? I'm about 30 miles from one. Was wonder if anyone has purchased it that way. Use to buy it in 55 gallon drums lost that deal and looking to buy again in the drum in this area. It was cheap !!!!


----------



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper

Sysco warehouses will have a "will call" or a "cash and carry" store beside the warehouse. Anyone can go to the cash and carry, but a salesman will have to call it into will call. At "will call" you can pay cash or charge it to you account.

Sysco specials change every 2 week in my area. You can alway get set up on a c.o.d type of account.


----------



## jesuslives31548

thank you for the info


----------



## jjgbee

How much sugar is in HFCS 55 by dry weight? Is it 55%. and Hfcs 42 is 42%. I used to buy HFCS 55 at $.15 per lb and that was = to $.34 for cane sugar.
What is the world price of sugar? $.07 lb? If the govt. didn't set price on import sugar, HFCS would slide to $.04 per lb. Wouldn't that be terrible.


----------



## rainesridgefarm

world price for raw sugar is up. SUGAR #11 (WORLD) (USd/lb.) 28.780 -0.480 But that is not refined so there is a lot of solids still in that. Info from Bloomberg. Here is the link. 


http://www.bloomberg.com/markets/commodities/cfutures.html


----------



## jjgbee

I was mistaken on that $.07 lb world price. The Bloomberg site lists it at $28.78. That must be a multiple of 100. Look right below sugar. Wheat is 500.00 bu. Look at corn. I know corn. Bloomberg lists corn future at $367.00 bu. My 160 bu/acre corn ground in IN would make me $58,720.00 per acre. World sugar is only $.0278 lb. Now I want to cry. It is worse than I thought.


----------



## ACBEES

What are the folks at Bloomberg smoking? If my uncle can get a corn contract for $3.65/bu, he is excited. Where are they getting these numbers?


----------



## rainesridgefarm

These are futures prices. I think what you are seeing is April pricing. They are figures in multiple of 100 so 29.78 is .2978 cents. I agree that what you see here vs what you can get at the elevator is different. At least you can see the spread from the two.


----------



## jjgbee

Them pesky decimal points. Yes 29.78 Divided by 100 is .2978 not .02978. Numbers and I never mixed well.


----------



## CentralPAguy

Yesterday, I bought 25 pound bags of sugar in the Harrisburg, PA area for 11.68 at Walmart. This equates to .4672/pound.


----------



## tefer2

Today, Walmart Great value 10.74 for 25lb. .43 cents per pound.


----------



## BEES4U

3/03/10
I paid $14.99/s5 pounds of First Street which is Smart and Final;s brand.
14.99/25 = 0.5999, 0.60/lb
C & H is $1.00 more/25 pounds
Ernie


----------



## beemandan

It was $10.94/25lbs at WalMart last week.


----------



## Hambone

$1.84 per 4lbs here. ='s .46 per pound.


----------



## soupcan

50# bags at Costco last Friday $24.15.
.48 cents a pound.
Not fun writing a check for half a ton at a pop!!!!


----------



## Gene Weitzel

Bought two pallets (2000 lbs) at Brookshire Brothers Grocery here in Cleveland, TX at $0.375/lb ($1.50 per 4 lb bag). They are 4 lb bags but at that price, I am not complaining.


----------



## Wilsonvillebeekeeper

The sales rep for SYSCO gave me his company's outlook for sugar for the months ahead. They are predicting the global sugar shortage to peak in the 3rd Qtr.2010. They are saying according to Tropix that the shorfall may be 5 to 6 million tons this season. They expect Brazil to increase production due to the higher prices for next year. The memo goes on to say "sugar had its biggest price rise since 1974 when heavy rains and drought pared harvest in Brazil and India, the largest growers. Futures reached 30.4 cents on Feb.1, the highest since January 1981."

We are currently paying around $26.00 per 50 pounds. He said to expect around $30.00 per 50 pounds in the near future. This is a huge increase when we could get it last year at $15-$16.

Robert


----------



## Nick Noyes

It is $12.16 for 25# at wal mart here. They sold me 16,000lbs. without any questions but it did take 4 days to get it.


----------



## Michael Palmer

If you're near New York state, a beekeeper on this list is selling 2500 pound totes for around $.30 a pound. Clean sugar.

His name on this list is Ted


----------



## beemandan

Nick Noyes said:


> It is $12.16 for 25# at wal mart here. They sold me 16,000lbs. without any questions but it did take 4 days to get it.


It looks like, at that quantity, they'd give you a little better price.


----------



## Nick Noyes

We usually by direct from the sugar factory. It is $56 a 100#. They told me to check the grocery stores it would probably be cheaper and it was.
Michael could you p.m. me Teds phone number. I might be interested in a couple semi loads if he has it.


----------



## NowThen

For those of you buying sugar in - by my standards - massive quantities (1000s of pounds... semi-loads...), how do you mix it? 

I'm going from 3 to 20 colonies this year and am not looking forward to hand-mixing syrup again. 

I've tried electric hand mixers but seem to get better batches when I just stir it with a spatula. But... it hurts.

Thanks!


----------



## alpha6

I use an electric Cement mixer...best time saving device I have. I went with the poly drum because it was easier to clean...works great.


----------



## hpm08161947

Alpha - thats a good idea.... how many gallons can you prep at one time? I need to check out those Northern Tool CM's soon..


----------



## alpha6

Depends on the size you get and they come in yards. I can't remember what I have...a 4 yrd or 3.5 something like that and I can make up about 7 to 10 gallons at a time. But its quick. As fast as I can dump in the sugar the mixer is already turning so in just a minute or so it's mixed...I pour into buckets for feeding, fill with water and add sugar...its spinning the whole time.


----------



## camero7

This works pretty good too and much cheaper

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=95139


----------



## hpm08161947

I need to be able to do a 55 gallon barrel at a time. I am thinking of dropping an electric troller down in a barrel and pouring the sugar in..... might work.... might not


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries

we do a large garbage can at a time (40-45gal) with a paddle just like the one CAMERO posted on a 1/2 inch drill. Start with warm water and mix then add the cooler water as you go works like a charm and takes us about 10 minutes start to finish. I like the concrete mixer idea, I have a friend who mixes his mega bee patties in a big one, dad is tired of mixing that heavy stuff so we will be getting a mixer soon.


----------



## loggermike

http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/000_1344.jpg
http://i21.photobucket.com/albums/b278/loggermike/000_1345.jpg
You can put these Harbor Fright mixers on barrels , tanks or whatever.A gate at the bottom allows you to fill cans/pails.I run a hose off the hot water tank to fill half full of water then turn them on and pour in the sugar.


----------



## dfowler

.50 per lbs. in sc


----------



## Darrell Haynes

Walmart in Knoxville, TN has Great Value brand in 25# for 11.69. Thats .47 per pound.


----------



## Joseph Clemens

The lowest price I could find today was just over $28 for a fifty pound bag at my local COSTCO store, about $0.56/pound. This is my seventh fifty pound bag of sugar, and if everything goes as planned, it should be my last one until this coming Autumn or Winter. Thanksgiving before last, our local Walmart store was selling five pound bags for $1.50, the sale continued until just before Christmas 2008 - I bought all that I could afford.


----------



## rainesridgefarm

Sugar has dropped about 20% on the world market so we should see that in the stores in three months!!!!


----------



## beepriddy

I know around here that the local Cee Bee Food Stores and the Pig which are usually locally owned and operated will work with you and give you a fairly decent price if you're talking bout pallet purchases and do not expect them to store it for you.


----------



## westernbeekeeper

Right now I am paying $13.70 for a 50lb bag at Walmart.


----------



## scdw43

Western i believe that was a 25 # bag. unless you bought it for .27 a pound.


----------



## jim lyon

hpm08161947 said:


> I need to be able to do a 55 gallon barrel at a time. I am thinking of dropping an electric troller down in a barrel and pouring the sugar in..... might work.... might not


Ive mixed hundreds of them with a 2x4 and some warm warm. It's an interesting idea though.


----------



## westernbeekeeper

scdw43 said:


> Western i believe that was a 25 # bag. unless you bought it for .27 a pound.


:doh: You're right. I not sure what I was thinking. Thanks for the pointer.


----------



## camero7

hpm08161947 said:


> I need to be able to do a 55 gallon barrel at a time. I am thinking of dropping an electric troller down in a barrel and pouring the sugar in..... might work.... might not


I use a mortar mixer from Harbor Freight. Works great.


----------



## Markt

jim lyon said:


> Ive mixed hundreds of them with a 2x4 and some warm warm. It's an interesting idea though.


Try welding one of those air compressor sprayer ends to a long piece of steel tubing... then just pull the trigger and stir, works faster than just a 2x4


----------



## jim lyon

Actually I wasn't trying to argue that it was the greatest sugar mixer only that it isn't terribly difficult to mix a barrel of sugar syrup. We did modernize and welded a 1/2" steel rod onto an old outboard prop and used a heavy duty drill to power it. It worked well but it needs to be a variable speed drill and couldn't be run very fast without pushing syrup out of the barrel as the angle of it was so aggressive, something flatter would work much better.


----------



## NowThen

I use a trolling motor to mix syrup:








Water is added to the barrel, the motor is turned on, the appropriate amount of sugar is added and I walk away.

It does take several hours before the syrup is ready.


----------



## Daniel Y

58 cents a pound everywhere around here. doesn't matter if you buy it 1 lb or 50 lbs per bag.


----------



## jim lyon

The sugar market has always been an odd one. We used to buy 100# bags by the semi load through a broker and then see it advertised for sale in small bags at the local grocery store for about the same price.


----------



## Markt

Used to be able to get bulk floor sweepings but apparently it goes to ethanol production for gas now


----------



## Smoke'm

20 kg(44lbs) bag of sugar is 16.89 at Costco here in Canada. Going to pick up 40 bags tomorrow. Not much difference in price


----------

